
Why Airbnb is suddenly struggling to make money - sacerdoti
https://www.vox.com/2020/2/12/21134477/airbnb-loss-profit-ipo-safety-tech-marketing
======
JohnFen
I haven't yet used AirBNB because the whole thing seems sketchy to me. The
behavior of the company itself and the behavior of some of the hosts make my
nervous about using them, and the last thing I want to be with this sort of
thing is even a little bit nervous. So, at least for the time being, I'm more
than happy sticking with traditional hotels and bed-and-breakfasts.

If AirBNB finds a way to fix these issues, then I may become interested in
giving them a try. But I will want to see at least a couple of years go by
without undue problems first.

------
simplecto
Why did this get flagged?

Anyway, the AirBnB story is interesting because we get to watch how these
sharing economy companies will spend and innovate around trust and safety, two
things they eschewed or were largely ignorant of in the beginning.

I am a happy customer of AirBNB and wish them luck going for the IPO. I think
their business will only be more valuable and legitimate as they implement
these measures into their business.

